# Arcadia bird lamp blown AGAIN!!!



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well as the title says really. This is the 2nd one to blow in just a few months and as they are £33 a pop (excuse the pun) I've decided not to replace this one. I mean £99 in a little over three months is just ridiculous!!!!!!

Has anyone else had any problems with them?

Cheers

Chalky


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is terrible,

Pm me you address and I will send you another one.

John.




chalky76 said:


> Well as the title says really. This is the 2nd one to blow in just a few months and as they are £33 a pop (excuse the pun) I've decided not to replace this one. I mean £99 in a little over three months is just ridiculous!!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone else had any problems with them?
> 
> ...


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> This is terrible,
> 
> Pm me you address and I will send you another one.
> 
> John.


Well what can I say, what a totally awesome bloke. I was expecting Arcadia just to say that its one of those things and that bulbs sometimes pop but that's what I call exceptional service. :no1:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well the replacement bulb came today. Hopefully it will last a tad longer then the other two but either way I have to say John is a true star. Thanks ever so much for sending me this, utter professionalism. :no1::no1::no1:

Cheers

Chalky


----------

